# Shimano Convergence rod review



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

A few years ago I got his rod because I needed a decent cheap rod, I got a wonderful cheap rod. I got the '6"6 20 class med/heavy and matched it with a Daiwa Capricorn/procaster 100H and for $60(retail $200) this is the best combo I have and regaurdless of money this is the best combo I have. The rod eyes are tuff as nails every rod I have has eyes replaced aside from this one, and I have had this longer then all the rods I have aside from one. The rod dose not seem to want to break, I have been using it for bowfin fishing which has turned out to be catfishing. Normally I would only use this setup for cats in a pond or small river where there are only channel catfish, I use it on the James with cut bait for what ever hits. My brother caught a 38 inch flathead on this setup no problem that is the pic down there. The day he got the 38 flathead I had 150 pound braid I only had that the only line I had so I put it on there and it did not do anything to the guides. To put simply if you want a great rod for a wonderful price look no farther then the Shimano convergence! Once I get to test out my new Shimano Teramar I will post a review.


----------



## deepsessions (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with you!
I've been using one of the first Convergence rods that Shimano put out.
Mine is lighter than yours tho as I use mine for LMB fishing. Very good rod for the money.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the Shimano Sojurn line is also VERY good.
i got 2 a long while back at my sports store here.
24$ a pop! 7' 1pc heavy action . fast. pulled in flukes and stripers on the beach with it.
has very nice backbone. 
cork grip, nice and very light. feels like a graphite lower half with a glass tip. durable.
its actually supposedly a freshwater rod. but im sure i can use it in salt and inshore with no damn problem.

pick them up if you see some.


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

Shimano TDR rods are one of my favorites. Ive been using them for 4 years and I still love them.


----------

